# My Grand-Twins!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love them :wub:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

what adorable babies, I,m green with envy :innocent:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Grandma - they're simply perfect!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! They are soooooooooo cute! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my are they Adorable!!!! Those eyes :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:wub: I love babies and your grand twins are just adorable :wub:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

They really are precious!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

omg Deb - they are precious - look how chubby the little girl is .. they are both adorable 
:wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are both absolutely adorable!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just look at that gorgeous pair all dressed up for Easter! And I love that his little arm is around his sister! :wub: You have every reason to be in love and proud of them.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Too Precious!!! I know that you are very proud!

Love and Peace,

Chris

*"Children are the world's most valuable resource and its best hope for the future” *
_ John Fitzgerald Kennedy _


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They are beautiful! I envy you so much. I want garndkids but I sure don't see any in the near future. Enjoy those babies!


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful babies, enjoy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, they are beyond adorable!!! I'm not even "in to" babies that much but these two are really, really cute!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Truly TWICE as NICE :wub: What lovely babies  Sarah


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY STARS!!
They are so ADORABLE!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my Lord! How precious is that!!! What sweetie pies.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG they have gotten so big!! They are simply perfect!! SO adorable! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Deb, They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo precious!! Look at their eyes, they already look wise....What a treat to see them, THANK YOU!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So darling! I'd love to have a granddaughter.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Precious babies!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deb, I'm sooooo jealious, I am married to a indentical twin and my mom had twins, I thought for sure I would  then I put a order in for one of my kids to have twins  none :smmadder: 
They are just precious, soooo cute. How old are they now?


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my - what beautiful children!!!!! Grandma doesn't spoil them does she? :wub: They are just precious!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, I am sooooo jealous! Lucky, lucky you! They are gorgeous, gorgeous babies! You must be so proud. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

What gorgeous babies! I can't believe how big they got!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> what adorable babies, I,m green with envy :innocent:[/B]



Me too!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Deb they are growing up............two cute! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Heart be still..they are beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful :wub: Oh it gives me baby fever :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It seems like they were just born - now look at those precious faces!!!! I bet you do love them!!! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb they are so beautiful. And to know that your grandson's name is Kenny makes them even more special in my heart. :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WOW! Deb they are growing up............two cute! :wub:[/B]



Haven't they, though? My goodness.

They were born on October 1st of '07. I believe Stacy's pups were born the same night!!

These babies are in Northern California. I pray they know how, very much, I love them.

And Sher: Yep, I'm not a huge fan either ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Linda: I'll wait on the butter, but only when they start walking ~ LMAO :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh, Grandma - they're simply perfect!![/B]



GRANDMA???? 

You Beeahtch!!! :smrofl: 

I am now Auntie/Nanna Deb....So shove that in your sock and suck it! 

And, no, I have no idea what that means :blink: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEB!! HAHA!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

OMG!!!!! CUTTEST babies EVER!!!

I also love their outfit 

kat


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Too cute!!! They are absolutely adorable, Deb!!! :wub: :wub: How could you not be totally smitten with the twins?!?!?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely adorable, Deb. You must be gushing! I can't wait to be a Nana. We're having a girl.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

My gosh they are gorgeous.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What beautiful babies and that picture is just precious!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh! :wub: they are simply BEAUTIFUL babies! you're one lucky...uh...nanna. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: thier eyes are amazing they just sparkle!!
They are beautiful Deb :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Deb, they are just wonderful! Lucky Grandma with 2 beautiful babies.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WHAT BEAUTIFUL GRAND BABIES YOU HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE. I CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT THE PICTURE. :wub: 

I always wanted twins :blink:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Aren't they precious!!!!! :wub: :wub: Very nice looking babies! How fun being a grandparent must be!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They're beautiful & precious. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

They are just so adorable! :wub: I Love when I get to spend time with my grandson, he is my life more than ever since my 2 children are grown and gone from home.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!! They are soooooooo precious!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

:wub: They are just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

They are sooooo darn adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The twins are adorable!!!





Joy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so cute! You do not post enough pictures of those babies. I think that is because you want us to forget that you are a grandma. I already told you teach them to call you mom. You look young enough to be their mom. Post more pictures of them too.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

They really are beautiful babies!! :wub: The little girls eyelashes are so long already. They both have such sweet faces. 

How wonderful it must be to get to spoil them and then leave. haha I think that would be the best part of being a Nana. All the spoiling, but none of the hard work in the day to day raising.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are so adorable :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They have really grown. Such cute babies. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, how cute :wub: :wub: they have grown up so much. your grandson thinks he is soooooooooo cool and he really is B) and your granddaughter is just too cute :wub: I love their outfits


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I love them :wub:[/B]



What beautiful children! I love their outfits and little matching hats. You must be so proud :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lucky, lucky you! What adorable babies! :wub: Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: So adorable, toooooooo cute. Love the little guys outfit.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I love them :wub:[/B]


Omg Deb, your grandtwins are totally adorable :wub: :wub: Thank you so much for sharing them


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Your Grand Twins are so adorable :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful babies. My daughter in law decided on breast augmentation this year instead of betting pregnant. I call them my grandboobies.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...they are SO CUTE!!! :wub: :wub: What a great picture of them!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! They are beautiful and look so healthy!!! I haven't responded to many posts lately...I only get to "check-in" occassionally because my daughter had her twin boys just a few days after your little grandbabies were born (Oct. 5th) and they live with me so I get to be pretty hands on with them. If I remember correctly... your grandbabies were "full term" or pretty close and were a nice weight for twins. How much do they weigh now? Ours were so small when born at 29 1/2 weeks but are catching up quickly...it would be nice to compare their weights with a set of twins born around the same time to see where the boys are as compared to full term babies. I enjoy our boys soooo much.
They are such a blessing...I have no clue what I did with my time before.
Good luck to you and you special little angels!
Linda


----------

